# Help with Hotspots?



## Britania

Hello,

Britania is a seven year old female, black and tan, much like the one shown above in the header.
Two days ago i came home to find she had nibbled the short hair on the inside of her ankles not quite to the skin. I bathed her feet in warm water and just kept an eye on her. She didn't seem to pay any further attention to them.
Yesterday i went to the shops, came home and in the space of an hour she had nibbled her ankles again and this time to the skin which was not bleeding but had a clear liquid. Is this a Hotspot?

I know its not fleas or mites, she doesn't lunge at the areas like something bit her. She is walked 2-3 times a day with toy and ball playing at home so is never bored, i just hope its not attention seeking seeing as she does it when i'm out or upstairs in bed.

She did do it once before years ago but in a couple of days it was gone again. I have some Neem Oil but i'm scared to use it just incase it irritates the skin and i'm not sure it is the right brand. 
Is there something i could buy from the supermarket or make myself which would taste nasty enough to just put her off nibbling while i'm out?

Sue & Britania ( with sore ankles  )


----------



## BayouBaby

Hello Sue,

I am going to assume you've treated the hot spot, but if you haven't yet (or for the benefit of newcomers), trim the fur away from the area, wash it thoroughly with soap and warm water, rinse thoroughly and of course dry. Then apply a nice coat of antibiotic ointment.

As for the question concerning further chewing, I would take an ace bandage and wrap the area, but cut the ace bandage to fit. Then tape the area securely with medical tape. If you want to prevent her from chewing the tape, I'd take some deodorant or antiperspirant and rub liberally over the taped area. From what I've read and my own accidental experience, dogs hate that smell and taste.

Perhaps some of the more experienced members will have better ideas later in the day once they've gotten up.

Good luck to you and Britania!


----------



## onyx'girl

Usually dogs don't get hot spots on the ankle area. They are caused by moisture getting trapped in the undercoat and irritating the skin. For those, I use to trim away the coat, use diluted(brown) listerine to disinfect the area and then apply gold bond medicated powder.
I think something else is going on due to the location of her chewing. I would get a vet check...you could still do the listerine/gold bond. It may be due to allergies or something she got into(grasses, briars) to cause the irritation.


----------



## Stosh

Try the Gold Bond medicated powder and a benadryl, see if you can stop the itching/biting habit so it can heal


----------



## BowWowMeow

Since this post is in the Holistic are I'm assuming that's what the OP wants advice about. 

This sounds like allergies to me. My gf's dog does the same thing. Since it happened one other time I'd suspect seasonal environmental allergies. I would wash the area well, let it dry and then treat it with calendula cream. If she continues to bother with her ankles you can put socks on her. Try to get the breathable kind of socks. 

Can you get Azmira products over there?


----------



## Britania

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your advice I had forgotten about using the Listerine, i was advised to last time so i will try it again  

Is there a particular smell or taste that dogs really hate? Some say Eucalyptus, Lavender, something called Bitter Apple or as stated above deodorant.

Thanks again
Sue


----------



## AgileGSD

Are you sure it's not a lick granuloma? 

Lick granuloma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Britania

Hi,

I think you have hit the nail right on the head!
This 'Lick Granuloma' idea could be the answer, i checked Wikipedia to make sure and it seems to be the same. I know she is left alone for a few hours in the morning and afternoon but i am home for lunch and around 3pm every afternoon. It can also happen when i'm 5 minutes away from the house.

I am stuck for solutions really because the local vets are closed ( for revamp ) and the nearest one is miles away. I know this is no excuse but i could really use some help finding something, bad tasting that won't irritate the area just until i can get to the vets. 

She gets regular walks and plenty of attention in the house so i'm not sure what else i can do, as i have to work to pay the bills. ( and vets are soooooo expensive just to take a look at your dog )

Thanks again for everyones time and help so far,
Sue & Britania.


----------



## Miikkas mom

Get some apple cider vinegar

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## Britania

Thanks Miikkas Mom,

So far she's licked off everything i've tried so before i see the vet on Monday morning i'm going to give this one a try. Seems to cure everything inside and out 

One question though, i found Apple Cider shampoo from Frederic Fekkai in my local chemists does this offer the same results, on the outside of course, or should it be vinegar?

Thanks again


----------



## Rerun

Used gold bond powder (recommended here in research of prior posts) on my dads dog and it worked well. I just shaved the area with clippers, dried it well, and used the powder.

Use an e-collar to keep him from licking it.


----------



## Miikkas mom

Britania said:


> Thanks Miikkas Mom,
> 
> So far she's licked off everything i've tried so before i see the vet on Monday morning i'm going to give this one a try. Seems to cure everything inside and out
> 
> One question though, i found Apple Cider shampoo from Frederic Fekkai in my local chemists does this offer the same results, on the outside of course, or should it be vinegar?
> 
> Thanks again


Use apple cider vinegar as a rinse - after you shampoo. You can use any shampoo you want  

Hopefully you can find the unpasteurized, organic, ACV in the Netherlands. I'm thinking you should not have a problem but you never know.


----------



## ahowe1

My dog started like this. Licking biting feet. Gnawing on forearms, licking area just between pads and the joint until there was zero fur. Every couple months it's back to vet. They treat it as allergy and throw antibiotics at him. My 8yr old dog has been treated for "allergy" and "hot spots' every year since a surgery when he was two. I insisted on getting a skin scraping this past visit to determine what this WASN'T vs guessing what it IS. Turns out it is yeast, and secondary infection from all the chewing. What caused this we don't know. I wonder if it's from taking antibiotics in the first place...Kind of like women that develop yeast after taking antibiotics.


----------



## Anja1Blue

ahowe1 said:


> My dog started like this. Licking biting feet. Gnawing on forearms, licking area just between pads and the joint until there was zero fur. Every couple months it's back to vet. They treat it as allergy and throw antibiotics at him. My 8yr old dog has been treated for "allergy" and "hot spots' every year since a surgery when he was two. I insisted on getting a skin scraping this past visit to determine what this WASN'T vs guessing what it IS. Turns out it is yeast, and secondary infection from all the chewing. What caused this we don't know. I wonder if it's from taking antibiotics in the first place...Kind of like women that develop yeast after taking antibiotics.


Dogs like people build up antibiotic resistance. They are overprescribed, and often not necessary. What your dog needs is to switch to a low glycemic diet, among other things. Easy to do if you are already feeding raw, but not difficult if you are feeding kibble - it simply means replacing some of the kibble with fresh food. Check this article out -

www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/scratching-and-itching-could-it-be-yeast/
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

